# Where can you purchase Joest sandpaper



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,

There is a new guy on the West Coast selling Joest at a great price. It is imported direct from Germany and can shave a few bucks off a purchase from other sources. The company number is available. Please email me at [email protected] and I will forward all information

I mention this because I see several posts of guys looking where to purchase the product.

Thanks!
Rob


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Could you post the company, company number, price?

For another Canadian located supplier, Leading Edge in Manitoba sells it as well: http://www.leadingedgedrywall.com/default.aspx


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

You can buy Joest Abrasives in both circular as well as rectangle from *Smoothway Abrasives and Tool*. They are out of SCal and are direct, mass importers bringing in product from Germany. The number to reach them is 661-709-9072. Please call for pricing. Thanks!


----------



## raven (Feb 17, 2011)

The Joest 220 360 pads work great for the porter cable power sander . I've been using the rectangle sandpaper on a vacuam sander for remodel jobs to control the dust which works very well also with plus 3 dust control mud good resulsts.


----------



## Production Abrasives (Jun 23, 2011)

*Joest Product*

Production Abrasives, Inc. is the largest supplier of the Joest product in the US. We are not an import warehouse, but rather a manufacturer that converts the Joest product in disc & retangular cut sheet form for the Drywall Industry. We offer great prices, delivery, as well as low minimums which the warehouses can't match. 800-784-6572


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Production Abrasives said:


> Production Abrasives, Inc. is the largest supplier of the Joest product in the US. We are not an import warehouse, but rather a manufacturer that converts the Joest product in disc & retangular cut sheet form for the Drywall Industry. We offer great prices, delivery, as well as low minimums which the warehouses can't match. 800-784-6572


Am I the only person that thinks this sales guy should be offering test samples?

:thumbup:


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

rhardman said:


> Am I the only person that thinks this sales guy should be offering test samples?
> 
> :thumbup:


 I think he should be....unless he scaredhahaha..If he is offering samples im up for it:thumbsup:..good business


----------



## Production Abrasives (Jun 23, 2011)

*Samples...*

If you have not tried the Joest product & you want to test, we have no problem providing samples. We know that with samples, come orders (unless your scared!). You can e-mail me at [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Production Abrasives said:


> ...unless your scared!


:thumbup:


----------

